# is it reaL OR A FAKE



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i BOUGHT A 1851 NAVY COLT LAST WEEK , HAVE TO TAKE PICTURES AND SEND OFF IFS ITS REAL IM ABOUT 1200.00 AHEAD, IF NOT OH WELL, CAME FROM AN OLD PREACHER, IT WAS HIS DADS, SAME GUN OLD WILD BILL CARRIED 36CAIL. YOU CAN SEE WHERE THEY HAMMERED TENT PEGS WITH IT IN THE DAY.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

Pics please .thanks maxfold


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

This might help a little

http://www.vincelewis.net/coltnavy.html
General info on 1851 colts also has a chart on the serial #'s on original manufacture

http://www.horsesoldier.com/products/firearms/handguns/6290

http://www.sharpsburg-arsenal.com/collection/revolvers/m1851-colt-navy-martially-marked/prod_64.html
this link shows some of the markings and serial #'s to compare to yours


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

If it is an original don't polish it up...


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

If its original, I'll trade you an orange striped male cat for it...heck, even if it's new...


----------

